

Chrome Devtools auto save - c_t_montgomery
https://github.com/NV/chrome-devtools-autosave

======
cr4zy
I asked for this specifically at the end of last year's Google I/O talk on
Devtools. They said it was a security thing. It seems like Google could trust
itself in this one area to allow the auto saving anywhere on disk. Paul
Irish's expression seemed to agree, so I wonder that the internal debate on
this is.

